# Weird Jack's Rocket Science site back on the web



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Rocket Science tires and accessories have been off the web (except for eBay) for a couple of months, but now Weird Jack has put up a new, slightly downsized version of the original site.

The URL is 
http://rocket-science-ltd.tripod.com/ 
You may want to bookmark it.

Welcome back, Jack. I'm glad we didn't lose this excellent line.

-- D


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

good news. bookmark updated. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

excellent, thanks!


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

I tried to order some tires but he hasn't responded to my email?


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

TBI said:


> I tried to order some tires but he hasn't responded to my email?


Jack works days so you may not hear back until evening or early morning. I ordered stuff two weeks ago and he was good with timely response and shipping.

"In Jack We Trust"


----------

